# Um... making a plush?



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay, is there any kinda guide or anything out there to help me figure out how to make a plush?  Not a full suit, just a doll for a friend.

I need how to make a skunk plush and how to make a dragon plush.  Any suggestions?


----------



## RiggitDoberman (Jul 9, 2008)

I would....... either... learn to sew REALLY well... or use foam


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would do what i always do when i need a guide...

GOOGLE!


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 9, 2008)

ah, first find a pattern, or look at a plush you have lying around that you want it to look like. 

patterns are always the hardest part, because they're essentially how you make it. After you've gotten your pattern and cut it out on the fabric/fur (make sure the fur all runs one way!) you sew it up wroung side out, and flip it out when you're all done sewing. Remember to leave a space about the width of two fingers to stuff it with!

Now I usually use polymer stuffing, but you can use little plastic beads, newspaper, whatever the heck you want lol it's pretty open. I suggest fluff-like stuffing though, since it lets you mold the plushie a bit after it's stuffed up.

Also, if you're adding any eyes at all, you have to make sure they're in the place you want AFTER it's stuffed. Try fake-stuffing it and marking with a marker where you want them then take the stuffing back out and put in the eyes where the marks are. That way you know exactly the right spots. 

And always remember- SMALL STITCHES!

once you get good at it, plushie making is tons of fun


----------



## Nargle (Jul 10, 2008)

I just got some awesome patterns from Joanne's fabric store! I would suggest heading on over to your nearest fabric store and looking through their pattern books. I even saw a page with some cool dragon patterns! 

They don't have to be perfect, I plan on modifying the patterns myself. For instance, there's a sitting dog, a laying cat, and a standing horse, and I want to make a Corgi. So, I'm going to put the dog's head on the horse's body, replace the floppy ears with corgi ears, elongate the horse body and shorten the legs, and remove the tail. Voila! Completely unique corgi plush =D And the sleepy cat is SOOO cute, and I wanna make some sleepy puppies, too n.n


----------



## conejo (Jul 10, 2008)

haha i actually have a journal on my FA that states how to make one from scratch!
...
i wanted to make a rabbit in my own style.
patterns i wasnt able to find so it was all scratch.

mentioned above is a good idea, get some "models" out. store bought plushies. this will help you with how to form specific shapes and what cuts you need to make.

i suggest making a 3D Paper model first and just taping that together. once you break that down it will give you a pattern to work with.
but yeah my tutorial... haha
just ask if you have any more questions


----------

